# cool 10 gallon ideas



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I have a spare ten gallon just sitting around and im looking for some input on what I could do with it. At first i was thinking red cherry shrimp but im not sure now. Im gonna take some java moss from my 30 gallon and thats it for plants. I dont want it to ba traditional "fish tank" I was hoping I could get some ideas from the forum. Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A single male betta would be good in there.Or you can go out on a limb and get a small group of albimarginatas or channadoides.Those are wild bettas,BTW.They are very beautiful little fish.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could do a paludrium and have some amphibians like newts in there. A paludrium is a tank with live plants in it where some grow in the water, and others grow out of the water.


----------



## chc36 (Apr 9, 2011)

I second the newts, I have them in with my fish (frowned upon, if you have a choice don't) and I love them, they have great personalities. You could also get an axolotl, they can be awesome little critters


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

wow I never heard of axolotl but I just googled them and they look awsome! how dificult are they to care for? and is a10 gallon enough?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

chc36 said:


> I second the newts, I have them in with my fish (frowned upon, if you have a choice don't) and I love them, they have great personalities. You could also get an axolotl, they can be awesome little critters


axolotl's are neat little things, but they'll outgrow a 10 gallon

I'm considering using my spare 10 gallon as a reptile tank or terrarium


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Glofish tankget some good lights black gravel dont know how it would look with live plants though....


----------



## chc36 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've personally never kept them but my friend at college has one that she got fairly young and is living in a 5 gallon currently and is very happy at the moment but she is moving into a 10 now. Typically 15 is whats recommended for adults but they can do well in a 10. They're not to difficult to keep since they are entirely aquatic but will eat gravel which isn't good for them. Hand feeding freeze dried bloodworms are the usual. Just make sure its an axy and not a water dog because the water dog will metamorphis into a tiger salamander which will need land. caudata.org is a good resource if you are interested.


----------



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

love my tank


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Celestial pearl danios are nice with cherry shrimp in a 10 gallon.


----------

